# Oregon trail rally had no vdubs!



## drive.euro (May 1, 2012)

I find it odd the in Oregon @ the pir special stage there were no Volkswagens. There was 1 audi but it ran into a lake right away. By chance does anyone have any clues to why? I did have a blast though. If only the best part wasn't @ night so I could have gotten some pictures or video of it. Speed + mud + gravel + corners = fun!


----------



## Westylifestyle (Apr 1, 2012)

Lame.

Audi in a lake oh man...:facepalm:


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

Didn't go to PIR, but went to the rest of the stages over the weekend. The Audi recovered from their water hazard and continued on the rest of the rally. Not sure why a lot of the VW guys didn't enter in the Oregon Trail Rally, but I'm sure you will see them up at the Olympus in September.

I think a lot of them are from up here in WA, and choose to do the Olympus over the Oregon Trail. I know the Demon Rally guys are users of this forum, and they might be able to tell you why they didn't make it to this rally. The co-driver from the Demon team was actually co-driving for the Acura RSX this weekend.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

drive.euro said:


> I find it odd the in Oregon @ the pir special stage there were no Volkswagens. There was 1 audi but it ran into a lake right away. By chance does anyone have any clues to why? I did have a blast though. If only the best part wasn't @ night so I could have gotten some pictures or video of it. Speed + mud + gravel + corners = fun!


There are only a small handful of MK2 GTI's that still race....

it seems like the passion for rallying VW's died after the MK4's.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> There are only a small handful of MK2 GTI's that still race...


There's actually quite a few. But for some reason they didn't show up to Oregon Trail. I'm sure most of them will be at Olympus for the season finale though.

But yeah, newer VW's are pretty much non-existent in the rally scene. I'm sure most of that has to do with the cost of the initial purchase, modification, and maintenance... Especially considering you can get yourself a rally ready Ford Fiesta R2 for ~40k.


----------



## DemonRally (Dec 8, 2003)

We had some crazy stuff happen at home and we were waiting on parts to finish our new transmission and exhaust manifold, so the lack of time coupled with lack of parts meant we didn't want come out and half-ass it 

We will definitely be out for more events this year, just waiting on things to calm down at home so we can focus on competing at the level we want to compete at!


----------

